# shy girls



## over anxiety i think (Oct 25, 2015)

were do u meet nice shy girls these days


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No where. They're all hiding.


----------



## Debbiewoods (Oct 10, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> No where. They're all hiding.


Lol


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

in da club dude


----------



## APrisonerOfTheMind (Aug 20, 2014)

visualkeirockstar said:


> No where. They're all hiding.


Haha, exactly. I have yet to find a shy girl, I would love to date someone as shy as I am.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Here


----------



## Elifas (Oct 20, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> No where. They're all hiding.


Yeah. That's true. Introvert girls are hard to find.
And the worst thing is that even if you find one, shy guy often is not what they're waiting for. =(


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

They're all in front of computer/mobile device screen in their house.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

They're hanging out with their confident alpha male boyfriend.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Shy girls prefer outgoing guys... Someones gotta initiate conversation...


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Probably not on this forum; this is a forum for anxious/avoidant people, not shy people. There is a significant difference between "shy" and "socially anxious/avoidant." Shy is cute; anxious/avoidant, not nearly so much. :rain



Elifas said:


> And the worst thing is that even if you find one, shy guy often is not what they're waiting for. =(


I'm suspecting the OP is seeking a nice shy _attractive_ girl. Which means many of us are not what shy guys are looking for, either. :/

And I reiterate that "shy" and "anxious/avoidant" are quite different things. Has anyone (aside from an anxious boy or girl) ever wanted an anxious girl or boy...? Even most anxious people can't stand other anxious people. Two people who are too afraid to interact with each other is not that attractive. :um


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Education, work, meetups based around introverted interests (e.g. arts/cultural events, book clubs, hiking), and the good ol' internet.


----------



## Luigifire (Oct 25, 2015)

I am very shy im in my last year of primary school im 10 and a half i find it very hard to talk to other people for some reason and Im getting very close to doing it


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Grand said:


> ^^^^^^
> Yep.
> This is what I think when guys on here say "Shy girls are cute. Guys like shy girls."
> That, and well... yeah, guys are attracted to physically attractive shy girls only. Duh.
> ...


Yes this so much, very accurate.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Y


peace_love said:


> Here


Yup


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> I'm suspecting the OP is seeking a nice shy _attractive_ girl. Which means many of us are not what shy guys are looking for, either. :/


Yup.


----------



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

They don't exist anymore.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Probably not on this forum; this is a forum for anxious/avoidant people, not shy people. There is a significant difference between "shy" and "socially anxious/avoidant." Shy is cute; anxious/avoidant, not nearly so much. :rain
> 
> I'm suspecting the OP is seeking a nice shy _attractive_ girl. Which means many of us are not what shy guys are looking for, either. :/
> 
> And I reiterate that "shy" and "anxious/avoidant" are quite different things. Has anyone (aside from an anxious boy or girl) ever wanted an anxious girl or boy...? Even most anxious people can't stand other anxious people. Two people who are too afraid to interact with each other is not that attractive. :um


I like to word things as _someone I find attractive _ not to be PC but because I know women I tend to find attractive apparently a lot of people don't.

I say that because I feel like everyone wants someone they find attractive even if the girl is shy. I hope I didn't make you feel bad, but that is often how I read things when I hear people talk about hot girls, attractive guys and so on.

As for non-anxious people not wanting an anxious person, honestly I understand why. While I'd be patient and understanding to an anxious girl it does make sense why people wouldn't want to deal with such person.

The things my ex missed out because my anxiety got in the way makes me sick to my stomach even to this day.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

SilentRobot said:


> They don't exist anymore.


I'm sure shy attractive girls still exist. But they are quite uncommon.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Stay thirsty.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Ah, the ever elusive shiny pokemon of the dating world. Good luck bro.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sitting next to me.


----------



## ailfe (Apr 22, 2015)

You just don't notice the shy girls around you because the outgoing ones overshadow them and they don't go out as much. Go look for them on dating websites.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Whatev said:


> Stay thirsty.


----------



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

Akuba said:


> I'm sure shy attractive girls still exist. But they are quite uncommon.


I'm sure they may exist but they sure as hell won't like guys like us.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

SilentRobot said:


> I'm sure they may exist but they sure as hell won't like guys like us.


 I know right? This is unfortunate.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Right here and still single as ever


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

We just want a man to cuddle up and say to us every now and then "everything will be ok", nothing too complicated. :/


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

If you are searching for quiet Asian girls, then check the library there is not a shortage!!


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

Say the secret word and I'll tell you.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> If you are searching for quiet Asian girls, then check the library there is not a shortage!!


But if you do that, they might "shush" you.!


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> If you are searching for quiet Asian girls, then check the library there is not a shortage!!


What if I'm searching for a Fake Native American?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

*Really!!!*

I have been shy most my life. A shy girl has the same problems a shy guy has meaning the cute guys approach the girls or women who are easy to approach. When I would get approached by guys when I was younger I would blow it. Shy girls, lol, are everywhere! Most of the time my shyness is confused for being stuck up. A guy just told me I act like I am better than everyone. Funny because I feel so inferior. My self esteem is 0. I'm working on it.:crying:


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

pandana said:


> Say the secret word and I'll tell you.


Pokemon rocks?


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Pokemon rocks?


Keep trying.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

pandana said:


> Keep trying.


Tay Tay Swift is the greatest musician. OF ALL TIME!


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Tay Tay Swift is the greatest musician. OF ALL TIME!


Not even close.


----------



## Gloomy Pixie (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey just to give hope to some people I guess. I am ultra shy anxiety ridden person, and so is my boyfriend. So you know shy girls going for shy guys happens but the most important part is someone taking action. Otherwise its gonna end up in an endless cycle of shyness and frustration. And two shy people dating can cause lots of conflict. I'm the want to get out there but is too scared type person and my bf is okay with rarely leaving his house ever and doesn't care type person. Like you have to see that there's more to a person than that they're attractive and quiet/shy. And you have to face the fact that they can't help it if they're not attractive to you, everyone has they're types and preferences. So my advice is to find someone that you can relate to and have fun with, don't focus on such small aspects of personality. Also not all socially anxious people are shy, some seem like the life of the party but once they get home they regret everything they say and panic about it, just to put some perspective there.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

ailfe said:


> You just don't notice the shy girls around you because the outgoing ones overshadow them and they don't go out as much. Go look for them on dating websites.


Many of the shy women on dating websites don't why shy, quiet, or socially anxious guys (at least when looking at match questions on okcupid) -- at least from what I've seen. Also, many studies have shown that one of the most desirable traits in a man is confidence.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

at my crib. come on over.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Since mostly girls replied, I don't care if you think your attractive or not, hmu. On this page, my visitor page or pm doesn't matter. Although I prefer to talk over Skype (just vocals) or on the phone. I'm laid back and not the type to feel awkward so I don't think you will either. So all you girls playing the pity card....no excuses


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

thedevilsblood said:


> They're hanging out with their confident alpha male boyfriend.


Yeah :/ They're always taken


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice shy girls huh? I want to know where the dirty shy girls are  Lol but yeah, as others said, they have boyfriends already.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Nice shy girls huh? I want to know where the dirty shy girls are  Lol but yeah, as others said, they have boyfriends already.


I lol"ed


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

Top 3 places
1) Internet--it is convenient and has all the information, reading material, and privacy they desire. If they get anxcious they can just shut their computer down
2) Library --Books are always silent and never judge you
3) Work-- Well someone needs to pay for their internet bill, netflix account and food.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Elliot Alderson said:


> They're all in front of computer/mobile device screen in their house.


Not all, some are just on stealth mode like a Northrop B2.
Their bodies are shaped perfectly to deflect all the radar waves we shy guys are using to track them. lol


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Ntln said:


> Yeah :/ They're always taken


Yep not fair <<.


----------



## mneptune (Oct 24, 2015)

XRik7X said:


> Yep not fair <<.


Shy girls are more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## Gentlecrab (Apr 14, 2013)

thedevilsblood said:


> They're hanging out with their confident alpha male boyfriend.


This or at work. Shy girls tend to be workaholics.


----------



## sparkleindust (Nov 1, 2015)

Elifas said:


> Yeah. That's true. Introvert girls are hard to find.
> And the worst thing is that even if you find one, shy guy often is not what they're waiting for. =(


LOL you are so right! I always want someone that's more outgoing to help me be outgoing. But then I notice they because overwhelming and I want to hide again. :grin2:


----------



## sparkleindust (Nov 1, 2015)

Elifas said:


> Yeah. That's true. Introvert girls are hard to find.
> And the worst thing is that even if you find one, shy guy often is not what they're waiting for. =(


LOL you are so right! I always want someone that's more outgoing to help me be outgoing. But then I notice they become overwhelming and I want to hide again. :grin2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Araphel said:


>


 What does Sean Connery have to do with being thirsty?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Araphel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I don't know who that is but it's not Sean Connery. :b


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------

